# PSE Night Hawk take down bow



## fbcoach (Jan 23, 2007)

I am looking at getting into traditional archery and test shot the PSE night hawk. It is very similar to the Samick Sage, and I am told it is probably made in the same factory. Has anyone bought or shot this bow? Same price point as the Samick Sage. Any better suggestions for a beginner in the sport?


----------



## MCROW (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, they look familiar and that factory makes the OPM Smokey Mountain Hunter, Sage and several other bows under different brands that are all the same bow. 

Pretty certain by looking at specs, looks and price that it is a Sage class bow.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I can speak for the Sage, which should apply to it's clones... as a beginner, it's hard to beat. Reason being is the limbs are cheap and easy to find - so when you want to increase (or decrease if you find yourself over-bowed and getting your form down is difficult) you are in a good spot. They actually shoot decent IMO too.

Downsides are they are cheaply made, so the finish and quality of the wood is not up to par compared to nicer trad gear.

If you wanted to spend more money, I would get an ILF compatible riser, that way you would have a lot of options on limbs. I am not a trad shooter really (mostly compound - I own one recurve which is barely shot), but I've done my homework and know what I would buy (which is in my above advice). Maybe a more experienced trad shooter can point you further.


----------



## MCROW (Oct 9, 2015)

If you go the IFL route you can get an IFL bow around the same price if you go with a Cartel Riser and SF Axiom limb set, your out the door at about $150 and it probably will shoot a little better and be lighter. 

I'd probably stay with the Sage clone if you want to hunt with it though, you can always up weight with a new set of limbs for hunting. You could do the same with IFL bows but the price point is much higher from what I've seen if you want a 40+ bow.


----------



## Blues4life (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you think it is a better idea to go with the ILF recurve riser and limbs for a beginner?


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Blues4life said:


> Do you think it is a better idea to go with the ILF recurve riser and limbs for a beginner?




Yeas, I do. Ragim red lion limbs are $99, and go up to 60#. That is where the sage stops too. I had the sage in 55#, and had no real complaints with it, but one I started shooting other, better built bows, I noticed it's short comings. The bow I got after the sage pulled 63# @ my DL, but felt smoother and required less effort to get to full draw. ILF limbs can be had used for as little as $35 in like new shape. You have way more options and can move up in weight simply by adjustments in the riser. There are plenty of risers to choose from in ILF, so you should be able to find something workable that suits your tastes and style. ILF should be easier to off load in the event that you decide this is not your thing. The sage is NOT a bad idea, but when you can get the choices and adjustability of IFL in the same ball park... For me, it's a no brainer.


----------

